
Unix in this module - ScottWRobinson
https://github.com/rubykube/module-cunix
======
kazinator
Strange organization here. If we look at ex08 for instance, there is a test.c
file and an accompanying "binary_tree.h" header. This header declares some
functions like "visit_tree", but they are not found in that subdirectory. Why
would the declaration of the binary tree library be located together with the
test module, but the implementation be elsewhere.

Much of this stuff is not related to Unix, too.

